# The Last Train



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The T.V series The Last Train*

Did any 1 else watch this show that was on ITV back in 1999 & was a 6 part drama

I did & I loved it!

A truely wonderful show that I wish I had recorded when I had the chance

Any 1 else heard of/seen it or not?


----------



## jwells (Aug 16, 2002)

*Last Train*

Yeah, I saw it, loved it and taped it. Unfortunately, I've accidentally taped over a lot of parts now. I must say, I started off feeling a little disappointed. I expected to see something along the lines of Armageddon or Deep Impact, I suppose that's what you get for being British. However, I soon became hooked on it. I guess the thing that was most involving about it was the character's ongoing struggle for survival and to find The Ark. I'd say the best episodes were the first, second and last parts. It was a very emotional ending as you didn't know who would survive. Also, the final twist of "the people we've been running from are the people we've been looking for" was pretty good. The climax of Harriet having to kill Jonathan was heartbreaking.

All in all, I'd like a sequel to see how they all get on with their lives in the future alongside the Descendants of Ark.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 16, 2002)

Lucky you recording it jwell!

A sequel would be good & also reshowing it aswell would be even better!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 30, 2002)

How much I wish I'd recorded it when I had the chance :crying: 

I want 2 see it again so THIS TIME I can record it


----------



## Traveller (Jan 1, 2005)

Does anyone remember watching this show way way back in 1999 on ITV its set around group of people who were on a train and accidentently frozen when a meterorite hits earth they wake years later.

It was only on for 6 episodes well the Sci Fi channel will be repeating it in a couple of weeks time thought id watch it again just to see what I remember.

Last Train


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 2, 2005)

I never saw it but it sounds interesting.  I'll have to see if I can catch it.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Neil040 (Jan 4, 2005)

This is being shown on Sci Fi from Friday 14th Jan at 20:00 with the next episode at 21:00. and the following weeks 21st and 28th

Never seen it myself but is highly regarded by many people I have spoken to


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 5, 2005)

I never managed to catch all of this. I saw the first couple of episodes and it seemed promising. Unfortunately I don't get the SF channel so it looks like I'll have to wait until (if) it's released on DVD to find out how it ends


----------



## Neil040 (Jan 8, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> I never managed to catch all of this. I saw the first couple of episodes and it seemed promising. Unfortunately I don't get the SF channel so it looks like I'll have to wait until (if) it's released on DVD to find out how it ends


Far be it from me to suggest such a thing.. but 'some' people say its possible to find the episodes on the internet for download.. I believe you need broadband tho for that kind of thing.. a dvd release seems unlikely in the near future I think..


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 27, 2005)

A couple of years ago there was a short series on the BBC (I seem to remember), called The Last Train... Which is going to be shown on the Sci-Fi Channel in the UK

****SPOILER ALERT****

A very good little series about the passengers on a train which after entering a tunnel, has an accident... During this accident some canisters are dropped and the passengers are cryogenically frozen...

They awaken, but without being aware of the freezing, and get off the train to find things are quite what they were expecting...


----------



## hodor (Jan 27, 2005)

I am sorry I have never heard of this. However, I would love to state that I love BBC. I only get BBC world and BBC prime but I love BBC prime... well compared to my other choices. I hope to see this on BBC prime.


----------



## Traveller (Jan 27, 2005)

I posted about this a few weeks ago ive been watching it as I remembered it id even sent Granada well Itv an email a while back asking if it would be repeated they said no it wouldnt so when I saw Sci fi were showing it I was quite pleased


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 28, 2005)

I do apologise Traveller, I didn't see your post.. ooopsy... *hangs head in shame*

Was it ITV that showed it??? Could have sworn it was BBC...


----------



## Traveller (Jan 28, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I do apologise Traveller, I didn't see your post.. ooopsy... *hangs head in shame*
> 
> Was it ITV that showed it??? Could have sworn it was BBC...


 
Daft thing No need to apologise  *pats Master on head*  

Yeah it was ITV,  funny thing is a few of my friends and I were talking about it a few months back hence why I sent an email to enquire about it


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for the pat on the head... Just hope it wasn't from a flying cow... hehehe (old joke) 

Travellers original thread: http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4160

Weird how these things happen, ain't it... And the fact that ITV make a good series, only to decide to dump it (at least I remember it to be a good series)... Sheesh!!!


----------



## Traveller (Jan 28, 2005)

Nah was just my hand I patted you with  (has no idea what the old joke was anyway)

Maybe thats where Sci Fi are getting it from 

Yes it was a good series well im enjoying it anyway.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

I own the series on DVD and watched them a few weeks ago, just before they were aired once again.
I think the irony of the story was excellent, but I would have liked to see some more development of the ARC children and what they had made of the post apocalyptic world.

That is more or less my only criticism and I understand that they weren't explored because it would have removed their element of unknown threat and savagery, but still....


----------



## Purdy Bear (Jun 15, 2008)

Does anyone know how many episodes of the Last Train there was?


It was the one about the train crash and the survivers were put into suspended animation, finally coming round 50 years later.  They then travelled to Scotland.


Thanks
Purdy


----------



## Talysia (Jun 15, 2008)

If I remember correctly, I think there were six episodes made.  I remember watching it on ITV when it was first shown.


----------



## chopper (Jun 15, 2008)

yep, definitely six. and, very oddly, never seen at all on vhs or dvd.


----------



## Talysia (Jun 15, 2008)

chopper said:


> yep, definitely six. and, very oddly, never seen at all on vhs or dvd.


 
Really?  That's strange.  I wonder why, when just about everything else seems to have been brought to VHS/DVD.

It's good to know that someone else remembers it, though.


----------



## yngvi (Jun 16, 2008)

I hope the survivors got compensation for arriving late at their destination!


----------



## Kostmayer (Jun 22, 2008)

I remember the series, but don't recall watching it to the end though.


----------



## Purdy Bear (Jun 29, 2008)

you can get it on dvd now, either on ebay, or on the classic tv web site


----------

